# Sun-burned Udder?



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

One of my saanen milker's udder is really red. Last night I thought it was chapped, so I put udder balm on. This morning it was really soft, but still really red, showing that it wasn't chapped. What should I put on it? :shrug: Thank you for any advise you can give.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Aloe vera. Straight form the plant if you have it if not get some sunburn cream from the drug store.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how does her udder feel........ is it hot/cold or hard.....?

when you milk her .........how does her milk look?


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Sun burn is pretty common in white/pink skinned goats.

I would second the aloe, or keep putting udder balm on it unless your udder balm contains mint or something equally irritating. It will keep the skin from peeling/flaking. I use bag balm for just about everything, I love that stuff.

Usually my white does will burn once and then just add freckles for the rest of the summer LOL


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> how does her udder feel........ is it hot/cold or hard.....?
> 
> when you milk her .........how does her milk look?


Her udder was the normal warm and wasn't hard. :shrug: I put Aloe vera on her last night so we'll she how is works this morning! :greengrin: I'll let you all know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Her udder was the normal warm and wasn't hard.


 that is good.....I pray that the Aloe vera works....good luck........ :hug:


----------

